
Al Gore’s New Movie Exposes the Big Flaw in Online Movie Ratings - tommoor
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/al-gores-new-movie-exposes-the-big-flaw-in-online-movie-ratings/?ex_cid=538twitter
======
schoen
This seems like an interesting opportunity for a different kind of rating
metric. One idea is "mean + standard deviation", while another might be "what
did people like you think of this movie, and what did people unlike you think
of it?".

But clearly both of these are trickier to understand than just a single
number.

